# The wife timed this perfectly.



## Sniper Bob (Jan 25, 2013)

The fire from the side of the cylinder indicates the round has ignited. I am wondering if the round is still in the barrel for several reasons. 1. You can see the orange gasses leaving the end of the barrel. 2. You can see the fire just starting to leave the porting on the top of the end of the barrel. 3. This is a .454 Casull loaded with 250 grain bullets I loaded to 1700 fps and the gun has not even begun to recoil yet.....and it is not for the recoil sensitive!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 25, 2013)

I would venture to say it has left the barrel. My reasoning is wouldn't the gases be behind the bullet? The bullet would have to leave the barrel so the gases can escape. I actually have no idea I'm just throwing that out there. Really cool pic though.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep, I'd say she nailed that one to the wall!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Neat capture either way!


----------



## quinn (Jan 26, 2013)

rip18 said:


> Yep, I'd say she nailed that one to the wall!



X's 2!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 26, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> I would venture to say it has left the barrel. My reasoning is wouldn't the gases be behind the bullet? The bullet would have to leave the barrel so the gases can escape. I actually have no idea I'm just throwing that out there. Really cool pic though.



Touche'....I believe you are correct as well. The fire would not start to leave the porting on the top end of the barrel unless the projectile had left the barrel. As you can see the porting is just starting to light up. Good call!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 26, 2013)

See now ,I was thinking there would be some By-Passing of the gasses ,Like "Blow-by " on piston rings in an engine . So I thought the bullet would be right the tip of the pistol .  notice the color change at the tip ? I definitely have no informed Idea ,tho.Just thinking out loud .


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 26, 2013)

If you look really close you can see the hole in the target.  

gt40


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 27, 2013)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> See now ,I was thinking there would be some By-Passing of the gasses ,Like "Blow-by " on piston rings in an engine . So I thought the bullet would be right the tip of the pistol .  notice the color change at the tip ? I definitely have no informed Idea ,tho.Just thinking out loud .



+ another
I think you're correct Bob. The bullet doesn't form a perfect seal in the barrell; there will be some gasses preceeding the bullet. Just my $.02.
Cool Pic'!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 27, 2013)

Great timing on that photo.  Well done.

Hoss


----------

